# 

## andy33

, !
                    .   -    -    .
 ,
 .
andy33@yandex.ru

----------

-  .   -      ...

----------


## andy33

?!  :Wow:  
   !!   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## omela

,   .      . ,  .         . ,      ,     ,       ,   .  ,         ,         .    (    ).






-                                                                           ____ ______________________ 2004 

,     1,   ..,    ..   .,   ..  ..,     2,     :


1.	 
1.1.	 1,    2,     2  ...... ,   ,  ....    .......,    2    ..   ....   ...     .   
1.2.	  ,  2    . 1.1.           ()    .

2.	 
2.1.	  1
2.1.1.	       2  .
2.1.2.	          . 
2.2.	  2
2.2.1.	   10      ..   ....,     ()       . 
2.2.2.	 ,     ,   3  ,   1 ,        2 (    ).

3.	     
3.1.	      2   :
3.1.1.	      ,  . 2.2.1.       2 (. 80  ),   ,          2    ,   ;
3.1.2.	      ,  . 2.2.1.      1  :
	  2        ,   ,     2       (.. ) .3 . 81  );
	   2      ,      (.5 . 81  );
	    2   (.6 . 81  );
	    2,      ,            1 (.7 .81  );
	   2       (.11 .81  );
	  2  ,    ,     ,    ;
	     ,    ,       2.

3.1.3.	   2          ,     ,   ,        ;
3.1.4.	   2      2,  ,         2   ,   .
3.2.	 ,  . 3.1.1.  3.1.2.    2   1         ....     .
3.3.	 ,  . 3.1.3.  3.1.4.    2   1        ....     2  .

4.	  1 
4.1.	     1           2,   ,        2  ,  2           1   ,   1    2    .....

5.	  
5.1.	     ,    ,       .
5.2.	             .
5.3.	                 .



 1                                                                                      2


__________________                                                                    __________________

----------

-   .        .     .    ...

----------


## -RT

?         -,   ?

----------


## HLena

-     .
 :Wink:  .

 ,

----------


## omela

> ?         -,   ?


         ,           (. 57)

----------

,         -    .    -    ?  ,          ?

----------

.  - 3 .   - 12 . .   2  + , .
 :                3-   .    : "     ,       ".   ,         3  ,  ???
 .

----------


## Pachelma

,  2-    12 . 3-  .
     ...
 :Big Grin:

----------

:
   - ,   . *( 200  :"
    ,     , , ".
    ,        ....
     ,   .     (        ,   ).  ,            ?    .        .          3     (,  )
    , , ,   . ,   ,   : " ". ,         ,   .             ,   .   -      .

----------

,     3-    ..    ,    ? , ....  :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,     3-    ..    ,    ? , ....


    :              ?  ,  ,                   .
     . :         .

----------

?       -    .,       -   (.1 .211  ),   ?

----------


## US15

!  ,        ?(.204  )               .

----------


## 58

> -     .
>  .
> 
>  ,



 ,       ,   -   .

----------


## _

> -     .
>  .
> 
>  ,


   !  .
    .  -      .

----------

